# Brownie Bottle



## GBryant (Jan 28, 2006)

Found a bottle while digging and it's in great shape. It's an old 7 oz. Brownie bottle with VA and seven up bottling co. listed on the bottom. I've seen lots of different brownie bottles but none like this onoe. Can anyone help with the date and value? Trying to post a pic, hope it helps.


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2006)

hello gbryant ive found a couple with the little brownie guy but none like that!! cool bottle, also the 7 up connection  thanks for sharing  mike


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT SODA!! The Value isn't to high $10-$20 But Its A Great Bottle If its what im thinking it is, ur bottle is from elkton va which is about 8 miles from my house  i have a large collection of local Soda items & bottles so if you are willing to part with it I can offer $$ or we can work a trade what kind of stuff are you into??? Thanks sooooooo much Virginiadigger 

 PS If you can send a pic to Cebuls8@aol.com It would be great!!!!


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry date is 30s 40s


----------

